# Any fellow Shaolin Kenpo (Castro branch) folks also around in Austin, TX?



## shima (Jan 8, 2016)

So I've done a bit of research and there doesn't appear to be any Shaolin Kenpo dojos out in the greater Austin area at all. Just American kenpo from what I found. 

Any fellow Shaolin Kenpo folks also moved out here that would be interested in getting together sometime to practice what you remember? I've just moved here from CA recently.


----------



## Twin Fist (Aug 14, 2016)

you are in Texas now? hows the baby doing?


----------



## shima (Aug 14, 2016)

Yes I live in Austin now. I train at Austin Kenpo Karate now which is American Kenpo, but I'm still practicing my shaolin kenpo and will be flying back to CA at the end of the year to test for my black belt in that.


----------



## shima (May 7, 2017)

Oh and I never answered your question about the baby, he's doing great, he'll be a year old next month! 

I'm going to start teaching some self defense classes soon in the CA style out here soon once I figure out logistics... but for now still training at Austin Kenpo Karate and doing my sword at Austin Komei Jyuku.


----------



## shima (Oct 26, 2020)

I'm going to bump this long dead thread. I've been teaching my own regular classes now since 2017 (with my instructors blessing). I think I'm still the lone Castro branch Shaolin Kenpo in Texas, but please someone correct me if I'm wrong and if anyone else has joined me!!


----------



## JKDJade (Nov 1, 2020)

shima said:


> I'm going to bump this long dead thread. I've been teaching my own regular classes now since 2017 (with my instructors blessing). I think I'm still the lone Castro branch Shaolin Kenpo in Texas, but please someone correct me if I'm wrong and if anyone else has joined me!!


 
What's the biggest difference between EPAK and Castro Kenpo?


----------



## shima (Nov 2, 2020)

JKDJade said:


> What's the biggest difference between EPAK and Castro Kenpo?



ISKA [Shaolin Kenpo FAQs] 
FAQ #3 is a good read on Castro's website. 

We don't have the same techniques, but concepts are similar. Also in EPAK they teach 8-16 self defense techniques a belt. We don't do named techniques but we do key kata's which all have 8 x self defense techniques in them. Each kata is taught both solo as a kata, but then also taught with attackers for the entire kata as well. The actual self defense techniques are not the same either. Still known for our quick strikes, no wasted movement, etc. I did about 2 years of EPAK cross training when I first moved to Austin (Austin Kenpo Karate) before I ended up teaching shaolin kenpo karate full time.


----------



## JKDJade (Nov 3, 2020)

shima said:


> ISKA [Shaolin Kenpo FAQs]
> FAQ #3 is a good read on Castro's website.
> 
> We don't have the same techniques, but concepts are similar. Also in EPAK they teach 8-16 self defense techniques a belt. We don't do named techniques but we do key kata's which all have 8 x self defense techniques in them. Each kata is taught both solo as a kata, but then also taught with attackers for the entire kata as well. The actual self defense techniques are not the same either. Still known for our quick strikes, no wasted movement, etc. I did about 2 years of EPAK cross training when I first moved to Austin (Austin Kenpo Karate) before I ended up teaching shaolin kenpo karate full time.



That actually sounds pretty. I'm an ex parker dude....system was ok..but so many dang techniques, it's def bloated. If I were to go back to traditional MA, I would def check out Shaolin Kenpo based on what you said.


----------



## shima (Jul 7, 2021)

JKDJade said:


> That actually sounds pretty. I'm an ex parker dude....system was ok..but so many dang techniques, it's def bloated. If I were to go back to traditional MA, I would def check out Shaolin Kenpo based on what you said.


I hope you get to try it one day!


----------



## shima (Jul 7, 2021)

In other news, I was subletting and teaching classes since 2017, but I took a big leap of faith and leased my first storefront this past January, and now have a proper place as of this year that is all my own for teaching this branch of Kenpo  It was the perfect timing with people wanting to get back into physical activity post pandemic, and a great location as well with tons of foot traffic. Loving my new place and all my new students!


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jul 9, 2021)

shima said:


> In other news, I was subletting and teaching classes since 2017, but I took a big leap of faith and leased my first storefront this past January, and now have a proper place as of this year that is all my own for teaching this branch of Kenpo  It was the perfect timing with people wanting to get back into physical activity post pandemic, and a great location as well with tons of foot traffic. Loving my new place and all my new students!


Sounds like a great step. I've always wished I could have my own place to teach, but have never had the time to commit to running anything on a scale that might pay for a lease (to say nothing of paying me).


----------



## shima (Jul 9, 2021)

gpseymour said:


> Sounds like a great step. I've always wished I could have my own place to teach, but have never had the time to commit to running anything on a scale that might pay for a lease (to say nothing of paying me).


I needed to get to ~40 total students to break even on the lease and all expenses and I'm  2 students away from that number at the moment I'm writing this reply! Not bad for only having the new location open a few months  I had 11 students when I signed that lease.... (and as you mentioned that above number doesn't include paying me, that's a later down the road target, lol) 

www.immortaltiger.com  That's my baby!


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jul 9, 2021)

What's the difference between Shaolin Kenpo and American kenpo? Do you teach dragon, tiger, leopard, snake, crane?



			Home
		


Tony Martinez had his Kenpo school in Austin back in 1973. While he moved to a new location, I used that location for my MA school "Peishaolin Kung Fu Institute".

That location was also the TKD instructor Jhoon Rhee's 1st TKD school in Austin.






						3401 Guadalupe St · 3401 Guadalupe St, Austin, TX 78705
					

3401 Guadalupe St, Austin, TX 78705




					www.google.com


----------



## shima (Jul 9, 2021)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> What's the difference between Shaolin Kenpo and American kenpo? Do you teach dragon, tiger, leopard, snake, crane?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ralph Castro founded Shaolin Kenpo.
Ed Parker founded American Kenpo. 
Our forms are completely different, but yes many animal influences. 

Ralph Castro's FAQ #3 is good reading: 


			ISKA [Shaolin Kenpo FAQs]
		


There are a few American Kenpo based places in Austin still, I trained at one when I first moved here before I began teaching on my own. But Castro's branch of Shaolin Kenpo never made to TX until I started teaching back in 2017. I asked Castro's webmaster, my instructor and many others trying to find a Shaolin Kenpo school to train at when I first moved here but to no avail.


----------

